# huron river access



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

If I put in at the telegraph ramp, does anyone know of a good place to get out? About how many hours does it take? On friday a backtrolled from telegraph with no luck. I rowed back up stream which isn't terrible but I would like to be able to fish farther down stream without thev extra work of rowing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

ratherboutside said:


> If I put in at the telegraph ramp, does anyone know of a good place to get out? About how many hours does it take? On friday a backtrolled from telegraph with no luck. I rowed back up stream which isn't terrible but I would like to be able to fish farther down stream without thev extra work of rowing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
All depends on what type of boat ur using if you have a small aluminum you can drag you can pull out at labo park in south rockwood and drag it up to ur truck i did it a few times last yr not bad with 2 people..Or you pull out at jefferson where the huron meets erie. I think its about 4 hr maybe 5 or so to get from tele to labo park..That is just floating and fishing takn our time somewhat.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

gatorman841 said:


> All depends on what type of boat ur using if you have a small aluminum you can drag you can pull out at labo park in south rockwood and drag it up to ur truck i did it a few times last yr not bad with 2 people..Or you pull out at jefferson where the huron meets erie. I think its about 4 hr maybe 5 or so to get from tele to labo park..That is just floating and fishing takn our time somewhat.


I have a river pontoon which is easy to take in and out of thev river. Lobo sounds like a winner. It sounds doable for a fishing day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trevor (Jun 17, 2005)

Ritter park, 50 yards upstream from I 75, 3 1/2, 5 hours, depending on how much you fish


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

Trevor said:


> Ritter park, 50 yards upstream from I 75, 3 1/2, 5 hours, depending on how much you fish


Thanks for the info. It gives me the option to get out early if it gets late.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

Any wallys yet guys??????


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

pdp3 said:


> Any wallys yet guys??????


Nothing friday. One other guy fishing that day and he got skunked also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

